# rns 510 with MDI connector. Ipod doesn't work.



## whackit (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi all,
I just got my 2009 TDI which has factory rns 510 nav and the media in connector. It doesn't seem to recognize an ipod with either the usb or the ipod cable. Am I missing something?


----------



## rendezvous65 (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: rns 510 with MDI connector. Ipod doesn't work. (whackit)*

Did you use 000 051 446 C. You might be using an Audi AMI cable which won't work with the MDI. The MDI iPod cable is 000 051 446 C. You can order it from [email protected] They must be on some kind of a back order in the US. Just inquire them about this part number and they should be able to send it to you.


----------



## whackit (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: rns 510 with MDI connector. Ipod doesn't work. (rendezvous65)*

that must be it I have the audi connector


----------



## rendezvous65 (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: rns 510 with MDI connector. Ipod doesn't work. (whackit)*

Then you should buy the VW connector from that email address. That will solve your problem. Did you get a map disc for your RNS-510? There has been problems getting the map disc to RNS-510 customers.


----------



## jbsawyer23 (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: rns 510 with MDI connector. Ipod doesn't work. (rendezvous65)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rendezvous65* »_Did you use 000 051 446 C. You might be using an Audi AMI cable which won't work with the MDI. The MDI iPod cable is 000 051 446 C. You can order it from [email protected] They must be on some kind of a back order in the US. Just inquire them about this part number and they should be able to send it to you. 

Awesome! I just got the Tiguan with RNS-510 and was wondering the same thing. Thanks for the info. My Navi came with the Navteq DVD Version 1M
7L6.919.859


----------



## zeng40 (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: rns 510 with MDI connector. Ipod doesn't work. (rendezvous65)*

*"You can order it from [email protected] They must be on some kind of a back order in the US. Just inquire them about this part number and they should be able to send it to you" *
hi just thought I would give you guys a heads up the above company (autohaus group) do not ship parts outside of the uk, the reason I know this is because I work for them also we have had a few e-mails regard this, so I thought I would post on here so people don't waste there time trying to contact us
ta simon at autohaus group parts dept


----------



## jbsawyer23 (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: rns 510 with MDI connector. Ipod doesn't work. (zeng40)*

So is it wrong to pay a willing participant to purchase this part and then ship it to me?


----------



## whackit (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: rns 510 with MDI connector. Ipod doesn't work. (jbsawyer23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jbsawyer23* »_So is it wrong to pay a willing participant to purchase this part and then ship it to me?

No I would get in on that as well. I smell a group buy.


----------



## whackit (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: rns 510 with MDI connector. Ipod doesn't work. (whackit)*

TM tuning has them for $56


----------



## rendezvous65 (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: rns 510 with MDI connector. Ipod doesn't work. (whackit)*

There are rumors of them in an east coast warehouse.


----------



## whackit (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: rns 510 with MDI connector. Ipod doesn't work. (rendezvous65)*

yup they are in $55 from 1stvw


----------

